# Instalación eléctrica y física de placa de inducción



## Javimoros (Sep 18, 2012)

Buenas me llamo Javi, soy nuevo en el foro y escribo por que he leído alguna que otra cosa en el foro y me ha gustado la ayuda que dais, aunque lo que voy a preguntar es parecido a otro tema ya existente, es ligeramente diferente y por no entrometerme en el hilo de otra persona.

Lo primero mi nivel "eléctrico". Me paso el día rodeado de cables, cacharros soldadores y demás, por lo que electrónica y electricidad básica me defiendo. No me se ni siglas ni nada parecido de ningún cacharro, las leyes de ohm me las conozco, las 3  y además aprendo deprisa .

Al lío... Me quiero poner una Placa de Inducción, y la que mejor he visto (130€ y no os digo donde que me la quitáis  ) es una Electrolux de 7400w (EDH 60010X). Mi potencia contratada es de 3450W y según la compañía de la luz puedo pedir aumento de potencia hasta 5900w, que es lo que "la boleta" dice que aguanta mi instalación( La boleta, así la llamó la señorita de Unión *enosa que me atendió). 

Entonces, entiendo que si mi instalación es de 3450 a nada que encienda uno de los 3 fogones me saltará la luz....por lo que he de actualizar mi instalación eléctrica.

La casa es del año 74 de un bloque de viviendas, con las instalaciones de entonces, ya que no se ha modificado nada.
Los cacharros que conviven en la instalación son: Un automático;que  no se por que, pero lo tenían todos los vecinos hace 20 años y hoy en día lo tenemos algún que otro vecino y yo (los tontos del bloque??); justo antes del contador(Digital-telemático...uhuhu que pasada  ). Esto está en el cuarto de contadores.

En mi casa primero hay un aparato que pone que es un  "Interruptor Diferencial Magnetotermico" de tipo DM2, de 2 polos, con 1 polo protegido y de 40A. El poder de corte 5000A ( pa que tantos???? digo yo...)

Debajo hay dos interruptores uno de 10A que da servicio al cableado de toda la casa y otro de 15A que da servicio a la cocina.  Pone que son PIM hechos por BJC MADE IN SPAIN  como mola 

Ahora la cosa es que una vez los desmontas, del que va a la cocina, tiene el cable azul (neutro?) por debajo que une uno al otro y otro que va para arriba...al otro aparato? a la cocina? no lo se...imagino que al de 5000A ese...
Y por la parte superior de los disyuntores, en el de 10A (CASA) hay un cable AMARILLO ( pudiera ser blanco, pero haya amarilleado con el paso de los años...o yo que se) y otro marrón en el de la cocina(fase?). 

Y esto señores es tooooodo lo que tengo. 
Ahora que hago? me pongo a bailar una jotica? o mejor un baile a lo jose mota con la blasa....

Hablando con la muchacha de union *enosa, me dijo que había que poner un magnetotérmico de 32A para la cocina y pedir un aumento de la boleta a 8050W que es la potencia normalizada minima contratable con una placa de 7400w. Eso en monofase, que de ahí nos vamos a cosas mas complicadas....

Yo no soy ningun visionario ni el milloneti de turno que quiere una potencia de 15kw en su casa, pero en mi casa tengo:

Nevera: 
Lavaplatos: no se, pero gastará por que es del año 82...
Lavadora: 1400W? es grandota una de 6kg de carga superior de AEG
Secadora: 2200W
Caldera de Gas: ??w
Microondas: 2000W
ORDENADOR + Pantalla: 750W de pico
Plasma 50": 350W
Split de Aire: 3500W frio / 4500w calor. ( solo lo uso en verano como frio)
bombillas y demas aparatos normales.

entonces, yo ya se que no voy a tener puesto todo a la vez, por que no hay potencia en España para gestionar esto , pero 

150W entre cacharros domésticos
250w del pc
350w de la tele
esto va a ser casi continuo así que ponemos 750W de consumo normal en toda la casa + la nevera que no se que gasta, es de hace 5 años y era una gama media de liebherr, creo que es inverter...

lo que tengo claro es que si hago venir al electricista y me haga una "boleta" quiero poder poner los 3 fogones y el microondas a la vez sin miedos. y 7400+1800 no me salen 8050W me salen 9200W y mínimo quiero tener 350W para poder tener mas cosas enchufadas... así que 9550W???

Por que en union *enosa no tienen como algo normal esa potencia? estoy desequilibrado? me equivoco en algo? no se, dadme algún consejo por que es una locura esto. que téneis cada uno?

Bien, aparte de esta prfst mental, si no subo la potencia mas que hasta 5900w que es lo que me admite mi instalación tal cual, a parte de cambiar el magneto de 15A a 25A, veis necesario algo mas?

No he visto en el cajetín de los 2 magnetos BJC un cable de Tierra, no se si es normal o tiene que estar en otro lado. En la casa no hay tierra, lo aprendí de niño cuando me enteré para que eran las plaquitas metálicas de los enchufes de los ordenadores y desmonte un enchufe de pared de casa y no hay toma de tierra. En la cocina creo que tampoco, y si el edificio no tiene toma de tierra...eso supone mucho problema para la placa de inducción? desde luego para los pcs no.

Los cables que hay en el cajetín de los magnetotérmicos es de 4mm de diámetro exterior. si le quito 1mm del recubrimiento del cable, me salen 7mm2 de sección, como esto no esta normalizado entiendo que son 6mm2?  (vale que esto no es un método muy exacto para medir, pero las horas que son y tal, no me atrevo a sin luz diurna hacer estos cambalaches , mañana actualizo con la sección adecuada).

*En caso de ser de 6mm2, como veis que simplemente ponga un magneto de 25A, suba el contrato a 5.9kW y enchufe la placa?*

Por otro lado esta el tema de la instalación en si de la placa.
Que hay que hacer? como se han de preparar las superficies? 
Entiendo que "ensiliconar" la instalación no ha de ser muy inteligente (grasa+calor=silicona estropeada en poco tiempo), no es mi intención hacerlo. He leído en algún lado que hay que poner sobre la encimera unas bandas anticalóricas para no estropear la encimera con el calor de la placa... algún instalador en la sala??? , en caso de ser así...cómo se llaman y dónde se compran?
El enchufado...hay que enchufarlo directamente a un cable mono de esos como se llame? ( de un solo hilo gordo) o vale una manguera gorda? y con una regleta, clema o como las queráis llamar que aguante los 25A vale? o tiene que ser por narices el enchufe de pared?, lo digo por que no pretendo andar quitando la placa cada 2 por 3.....

Por ultimo, como opción completamente distinta...existen cajas de luces que no vayan empotradas en la pared? lo digo por que no quiero ponerme a picar en el muro donde está el cajetín actual y lo mismo es una buena idea dejar la instalación tal y como está, uno de 15A para la cocina, uno de 10A para la casa y tirar un cableado nuevo de 6mm2 con un magneto de 25A exclusivo para la placa de inducción...pero claro...ya digo que si he de picar...me echa y mucho de espaldas....


Por otro lado...alguien que se haya preocupado de ver la diferencia de consumo de luz entre el antes y el después? lo digo por que yo tengo gas y el paso va  a ser a inducción... lo cierto es que me asusta un poco el bruto consumo de 7400w, que en mi caso estará seguramente, por lo menos de momento limitado a 5900w ... 

Bueeeno, me ha costado un montón escribir esto... creía que me iba a llevar 20-25min y llevo 5 horas. eran las 2 cuando me he puesto a escribir...y fijaos....las 7.10...como se nota que estoy en paro....

Un saludo, perdon por el super-tocho y gracias de antemanos. (pd.-mr moderador, podríais subirme el Nº de mensajes escritos, seguro que he puesto mas texto yo en un post que muchos usuarios en 30   , es broma, obviamente )


----------



## Scooter (Sep 18, 2012)

Bienvenido al foro.

Lo tuyo es la literatura; ¡¡¡ Menudo ladrillo !!!


La respuesta es la que ya sabes; igual va, igual salta
Por la edad de la vivienda ya debería de estar conforme al "nuevo" reglamento del 73 aunque no se si hubo un periodo transitorio para terminar obras conforme al anterior que era del 54 o así.
En principio el grado de electrificación de tu vivienda debía de ser de los bajos; 1,5kW o así, de lo contrario por la edad de la vivienda debería de llevar mas circuitos. En esas instalaciones no se contemplaba ni  cocina ni calentador eléctrico ni nada eléctrico, básicamente iluminación y refrigerador, poco mas.
La toma de la cocina debería de ser de 6mm², se conecta "lo normal"; L, N y Pe. La placa "se deja caer" y se sujeta por debajo de la encimera de la cocina con unos ganchos atornillados.

Por tu seguridad yo cambiaría el diferencial por uno nuevo; seguro que ese está sordo perdido. Por la seguridad de la instalación y porque son baratos yo también cambiaba los magnetotérmicos  y de paso por unos bipolares, esos parecen unipolares.


----------



## cornide (Sep 18, 2012)

bueno la cocina  ya te trae las tiras esas para poner en la encimera.
se ponen sin silicona, no te hace falta enchufe para la placa traen un pedazo de manguera y ahy le metes unas fichas (clemas) al cable de 6mm porsupuesto. 
el consumo de la placa es a maxima potencia y los 3 ornillos. no creo que las tengas mucho tiempo a tope eso calienta que se las pela jajjaja
mira si tienes un automatico que ponga icp aver de cuanto es 
tu prueba asi con la cocina sen cambiar nada y despues segun los resultados vas cabiando cosas
no le hagas caso a los de fenosa sobretodo a los del telefono que n.p.i. tienen



scooter cuidado que las placas inducion vienen para conectar en trifasica y monofasica


----------

